# Is it unwise to overenroll in classes, when you don't need to but want to?



## Dan E (Jun 15, 2012)

Vexed said:


> I see. That's like the cost of four classes being the sand price as three, or for part time, one class = two classes in cost?


Where I attend, it's more like 6, 7, or 8 classes for the price of 5. (Ours being a minimum of 15 credit hours/semester to be considered full-time and for the discount to apply)


----------



## Vexed (Jan 28, 2012)

Dan E said:


> Where I attend, it's more like 6, 7, or 8 classes for the price of 5. (Ours being a minimum of 15 credit hours/semester to be considered full-time and for the discount to apply)


I see. So in your case, taking anything between 1-3 classes is the same price as four, while the price for taking 5 classes is the same for anything more than 5?


----------

